
Evaluating Schwarz–Christoffel Maps in Pie Slices - mbostock
https://observablehq.com/@jrus/scpie
======
ttoinou
"Complex Barycentric Coordinates with Applications to Planar Shape
Deformations" paper from Offir Weber achieves something similar, and might be
easier to understand

------
ironSkillet
This is taking me back to an interesting homework exercise in grad school,
thanks for posting! Conformal maps have a lot of applications both in pure and
applied mathematics.

